# Don't See Many Natural Gas Smokers



## noggin (Jun 14, 2015)

We're moving to a new home in a few weeks and we'll have a natural gas line that I'd like to take advantage of.  I have a Masterbuilt XL and I'm aware that I can convert it, but I suspect the HOA would frown upon that.  I'm also worried that if something ever happens, I might get in a bit of trouble for the modification.  The only manufacturer approved natrual gas smoker I've been able to find is Camp Chef.  However, I can't find the larger 24" model of the camp chef available anywhere.

Are there any other natural gas smokers available?  I don't want one that is significantly smaller than my Masterbuilt XL.


----------



## cecil (Jun 15, 2015)

Noggin said:


> We're moving to a new home in a few weeks and we'll have a natural gas line that I'd like to take advantage of.  I have a Masterbuilt XL and I'm aware that I can convert it, but I suspect the HOA would frown upon that.  I'm also worried that if something ever happens, I might get in a bit of trouble for the modification.  The only manufacturer approved natrual gas smoker I've been able to find is Camp Chef.  However, I can't find the larger 24" model of the camp chef available anywhere.
> 
> Are there any other natural gas smokers available?  I don't want one that is significantly smaller than my Masterbuilt XL.


A simple orifice change should solve the problem. If you contact the manufacturer they may have a conversion kit.


----------



## noggin (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, I may end up going that route.  I'm just worried about liability down the road if something were to happen.


----------



## cecil (Jun 15, 2015)

The liability shouldn't be any different than with propane.


----------



## noggin (Jun 16, 2015)

This thread:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/86635/propane-to-ng-conversion

And in particular, this post:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/86635/propane-to-ng-conversion#post_983105

This is my concern.  Even if the modifcation doesn't cause any problems, if I burn down my house insurance may say, "That's a propane smoker that you modified to natural gas.  That modification isn't kosher.  We're not paying out." even if the reason has nothing to do with the conversion.


----------



## cecil (Jun 16, 2015)

I worked over 40 years in the Natural gas industry. All gas appliances are made to be converted to either propane or natural gas. That should not effect your insurance. If still concerned contact your agent to see if it will be a problem.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 16, 2015)

I would convert it and not worry about the HOA food police. I have changed the orifice out on my propane grill without any issues. You won't even notice the difference.


----------



## glenwillits (Jun 18, 2015)

Regarding not being able to find the Camp Chef:


It comes and goes on Amazon.  I just ordered one a few days ago, and it's still listed as available.

Glen


----------



## noggin (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh sweet, thanks!

Though I'm starting to lean towards just drilling out the orifice :)


----------

